# Đi Du Lịch Bằng Máy Bay Giờ Sợ Quá?



## quynhngoc (14 Tháng tư 2015)

Em rất thích đi du lịch xa, đi phượt thì không dám rồi với lại nhiều nơi không đi nổi. Em thích đi máy bay mà dạo gần đây thấy máy bay rơi nhiều cũng đâm lo lắng nhiều. Dịp lễ sắp tới đang không biết đi đâu bằng phương tiện gì cho hợp lý. Nhờ chị em góp ý với :-B


----------



## ThuyDung (14 Tháng tư 2015)

Mình cũng sắp đi du lịch Thailand với công ty nè, lần đầu trong đời đi máy bay luôn, tâm trạng cũng hồi hợp lắm, gần đây nghe nhìu tin về tại nạn máy bay mẹ mình cũng lo lo :">


----------



## bichtram (14 Tháng tư 2015)

Trước kia thì sợ máy bay bị hỏng hóc, giờ thì bị chính phi công ko có lương tâm ,xem vụ gần nhất là thấy sợ


----------



## tuxinh (15 Tháng tư 2015)

Chỉ là nhưng tai nạn hi hữu thôi, báo chí nói nhìu về vấn đề đó quá nên cũng làm cho râm lý hoang mang, mình thì cứ đi công tác thường xuyên bằng máy bay đây, không sao đâu các bạn à #:-s


----------



## quynhngoc (15 Tháng tư 2015)

tuxinh đã viết:


> Chỉ là nhưng tai nạn hi hữu thôi, báo chí nói nhìu về vấn đề đó quá nên cũng làm cho râm lý hoang mang, mình thì cứ đi công tác thường xuyên bằng máy bay đây, không sao đâu các bạn à #:-s


Mình nhát lắm, cứ nghe ai dọa dọa tí là sợ, nghiện du lịch lắm nhưng giờ mà đi bằng xe đò là thua, đi mất hết thời gian rồi b-)


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (15 Tháng tư 2015)

Không chỉ nước ngoài mà VN cũng có mấy vụ xem đụng máy bay. Bây giờ đi cũng sợ thật nhưng không đi thì không biết đi bằng gì


----------



## lienkinh (15 Tháng tư 2015)

Em chưa đi lần nào, toàn đi oto


----------



## quynhngoc (15 Tháng tư 2015)

lienkinh đã viết:


> Em chưa đi lần nào, toàn đi oto


Đi xa mà không có máy bay thì bất tiện lắm nàng ạ. Em cũng phải đi dù chi phí cao hơn nhưng lẹ hơn và đỡ mệt. Tuy thế cũng lo lắm.


----------



## NetDepViet (15 Tháng tư 2015)

Sợ máy bay thì đi gần, dịp lễ này mình thấy đi biển gần như nha trang, vũng tàu, bình thuận cho khoẻ nè


----------



## metam (15 Tháng tư 2015)

NetDepViet đã viết:


> Sợ máy bay thì đi gần, dịp lễ này mình thấy đi biển gần như nha trang, vũng tàu, bình thuận cho khoẻ nè


Đồng ý, lễ này đi biển là thích nhất, nhưng đi phú quốc vẫn phải đi máy bay


----------



## quynhngoc (16 Tháng tư 2015)

NetDepViet đã viết:


> Sợ máy bay thì đi gần, dịp lễ này mình thấy đi biển gần như nha trang, vũng tàu, bình thuận cho khoẻ nè


Nha Trang cũng thích mà em sợ đông với lại nghe nói mùa này vé tăng dữ lắm


----------



## ThuyDung (16 Tháng tư 2015)

lienkinh đã viết:


> Em chưa đi lần nào, toàn đi oto


Giờ máy bay rẻ lắm, tranh thủ mà đi nàng ạ


----------



## bichtram (16 Tháng tư 2015)

Lễ mà ở nhà hơi phí, mình cũng thích đi nha trang nè, mùa này biển nha trang nghe nói đẹp


----------



## tuxinh (16 Tháng tư 2015)

quynhngoc đã viết:


> Mình nhát lắm, cứ nghe ai dọa dọa tí là sợ, nghiện du lịch lắm nhưng giờ mà đi bằng xe đò là thua, đi mất hết thời gian rồi b-)


 Mình thì chỉ sợ nhất đi máy bay bị delay thôi, nhìu khi sai lịch trình của mình, nhưng nếu chọn hãng uy tín, chất lượng thì lên đánh 1 giấc ngon lành. Đang thấy Thẩm mỹ Xuân Trường phẫu thuật được đi du lịch miễn phí, phù hơp với các tín đồ thích làm đẹp và mê du lịch như bạn nè. Tham khảo nhé: facebook. com/tmvxuantruong/photos/a.496145060429099.112362.180950668615208/924454007598200/


----------



## LyThin (16 Tháng tư 2015)

Thích nhỉ, vừa phẫu thuật lại còn được đi du lịch, có ai làm chưa


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (16 Tháng tư 2015)

Chương trình này mới triển khai mà, tới 30/4 mới hết. Chắc chưa ai tham gia đâu. Giờ còn cơ hội đó


----------



## lienkinh (16 Tháng tư 2015)

quynhngoc đã viết:


> Đi xa mà không có máy bay thì bất tiện lắm nàng ạ. Em cũng phải đi dù chi phí cao hơn nhưng lẹ hơn và đỡ mệt. Tuy thế cũng lo lắm.


Thế chắc em cũng phải thử, mấy mấy cái giá rẻ mà săn hoài ko được


----------



## quynhngoc (16 Tháng tư 2015)

SaiGonXinhDep đã viết:


> Chương trình này mới triển khai mà, tới 30/4 mới hết. Chắc chưa ai tham gia đâu. Giờ còn cơ hội đó


Em phải tranh thủ xem sao, vừa đi du lịch nha trang lại được làm đep an toàn nữa


----------



## NetDepViet (17 Tháng tư 2015)

Thích nhỉ, muốn đi nha trang dịp này, không biết làm những gì mới đủ điều kiện đi, sợ là hơi tốn kém


----------



## metam (17 Tháng tư 2015)

NetDepViet đã viết:


> Thích nhỉ, muốn đi nha trang dịp này, không biết làm những gì mới đủ điều kiện đi, sợ là hơi tốn kém


Chị cứ theo các gói trên đó, thấy gói nào làm đẹp được thì tham gia thôi. rẻ nhát tầm 20-25 triệu cũng đi được rồi kìa


----------



## quynhngoc (17 Tháng tư 2015)

Vừa thẩm mỹ xong được đi du lịch, lại đi biển nha trang hấp dẫn thật, chắc em phải chuyển sang làm cái này cho rẻ và tiết kiệm


----------



## bichtram (17 Tháng tư 2015)

Chị em nào đi chung thì lập đoàn đi luôn cho vui.


----------



## LyThin (20 Tháng tư 2015)

Mẹ nó làm nhóm đi cho vui  chưa có ai rủ đi đông được cả


----------



## SaiGonXinhDep (20 Tháng tư 2015)

quynhngoc đã viết:


> Em phải tranh thủ xem sao, vừa đi du lịch nha trang lại được làm đep an toàn nữa


Đi Nha Trang cũng có sân bay mà, cơ mà nếu ở SG đi thì đi xe cho khoẻ


----------



## lienkinh (20 Tháng tư 2015)

Nha Trang chỉ có sân bay ở CamRanh thôi, nếu đi ra camranh đi oto cho khoẻ. Cơ mà sao chị em làm đẹp thì có đoàn đưa đi hết rồi lo gì


----------



## Tố Uyên (25 Tháng tư 2015)

Bạn ở đâu nhỉ, phải biết mới tư vấn chỗ ko cần máy bay được


----------

